# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  أها غينيا اتأهلت على حساب مالي..الزول دة جكتو شنو؟

## المكاجر

*الزول دة يركب أي حاجة خلى يلحق مباراة كوستي..دة البنعرفوا....وان شاءالله انانيتوا أهله قدروا  يملصوها منو بس....
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*نتمنى ان يخاطب نادي المريخ الاتحاد المالي بضرورة عودة اللاعب بأسرع ما يمكن
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*أسد على وفى الحروب نعامة،،،
ارجع ارجع يا رزيف،،،
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدوي الشريف
					

نتمنى ان يخاطب نادي المريخ الاتحاد المالي بضرورة عودة اللاعب بأسرع ما يمكن



يرسلوا ليهو تذكرة سريع ويحجزوا ليهو ويرجع
لا مخاطبة ولا شئ
الباقي شغل ادارتنا
                        	*

----------

